# Message in DOS screen



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

I'd be most grateful for some help over a problem that has just appeared. I am using Windows 98SE, and when I restart Windows, I get the following message on the DOS screen before Windows starts:

c:\>c:\windows\net start
Invalid value for binding specified
Invalid value for binding specified

Error loading device driver NDISHLP.SYS.

Error 7323: One or more network transport drivers failed to load.

Press any key to continue . . .

If I then press any key, Windows loads OK and everything appears to be OK. So I have a few queries about this (not being really technologically literate):

1) What are values for binding and how are they specified - or don't I really need to know?
2) What is the significance of device driver NDISHLP.SYS?
3) What is Error 7323, particulalrly as my PC is not now nor ever has been part of a network?
4) What can I do to fix these problems and get Windows to re-start without stopping?

A couple of other points - I looked at Autoexec.bat and it contains the following instructions:

c:\windows\net start
@ IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

I guess this explains why the system hangs, but what, then, is the significance of ERRORLEVEL 1?

I have also added:

a) An updated copy of the Grisoft AVG virus program - the free version, and
b) Drivers and software for a new Canon multifunction printer.

Might either of these have caused the sudden appearnce of this problem?

Any information and help in fixing this will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

axkman


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you have a network? These commands are not normally needed at all unless you have some very specific requirements for some network access Prior to Windows loading.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks, Dave. No, as I said, my PC isn't part of a network - it always has been a stand-alone PC, and, as far as I can tell, always will be.

I was curious about the reference to network transport drivers for that reason. The only other thing that might conceivably have a bearing is that about 6 months ago, the "Netwrok Neighbourhood" icon appeared on the Desktop screen, when I had a problem connecting to the 'net. But my ISP helped me to fix that, and I've had no problems in that regard since. But this latest apparition from the depths of DOS has got me completely bluffed. Any more thoughts, please?

Many thanks for your help.

Regards

axkman


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If you do not play any games in dos, you can remove the whole of the contents of both config.sys and autoexec.bat (apart from the AV stuff). 
Would you like to paste the contents of both so I can check them first.


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks again, Dave. OK, here we go.

Autoexec.bat

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\BOOTUP.EXE
c:\windows\net start
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

Rem To make a DOSBOOTDiskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

Path C:\WINDOWS;C:WINDOWS\COMMAND; C:\PROGRA~1\GRIDOFT\AVG6

rem - By windows Setup - mscdex.exe /d: IDECD000 /L:M

Config.sys

REM To make a DOSBOOTDiskette; See the file C:\DOSBOOT\DOSBOOT.TXT

[common]
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\himem.sys / testmemff
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM.386.EXE NOEMS

rem The below DOS CD ROM driver is not required to runwindows 98.
DEVICE=c:\cdrom\OakCDRom.SYS /D:IDECD000

So far, so good, but a couple of points here, Dave.

1) I would still like AVG to run its scan on boot up, which presumably requires an instruction in autoexec.bat
2) I have one old program that I use from time to time that runs under DOS, and doesn't appear to have been re-complied to run under Windows.

I'm most grateful for your time and help - any further comments would be most useful.

Regards

axkman


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Should be: Autoexec.bat
C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\BOOTUP.EXE
Path C:\WINDOWS;C:WINDOWS\COMMAND;

Which has just pointed out an error that I bet a lot of people will still have as a result of moving to AVG7. The path still points to 6
I presume the DOS program doesn.t use the CD (It can't anyway as things stand so: Config.sys
dos=high,umb
buffers=40
device=c:\windows\himem.sys / testmemff
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM.386.EXE NOEMS

Obviously save the old ones. Try that program and let me know if there is a problem!


----------



## axkman (May 23, 2003)

Thanks again, Dave - yes, it worked. You're a certifiable genius!

I didn't exactly edit the files, just stuck "Rem" in front of the lines, which effectively disables them. Just a little query - if an ERRORLEVEL 1 does happen again that might have a big impact on my system, how would it be detected? Or does that question just show my ignorance?

Thanks again for all your help.

Regards

axkman


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Errorlevel is the return code from any DOS command and does not mean that an error has occured. Its different values are often used to signify what action has been taken. The one thet was there was used to test whether the networking commands had actually done anything.


----------

